# This blanket is mine, for me, no you can't have it!



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Another cotton blanket I "uninvented" by lots of copying from here and there. This one I couldn't part with, so it covers a wicker basket in my bedroom. As you can see, my sons' old teddy bears are permitted to enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my God!!! This is the most beautiful creation...EVER!!! I love it! The colors, the design, the workmanship. Your talent is amazing.


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful .. No wonder you do not want to be separated from it &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful work - you must have done lots of research to put that together!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful blanket - a real family heirloom. The Teddies look happy on the blanket! :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

So beautiful! What a lot of work.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous!!!!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Stunning ! This is surely a family heirloom . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, well done.


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is gorgeous! I'm not surprised that you won't want to give it away.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, my word! I wouldn't part with it either. It is stunning!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is gorgeous. I don't think I would be able to part with it either. Enjoy!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is beautiful. A lot of hard work in it. :thumbup:


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

absolutely awesome


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

sooooooooooo purdy ! Yep definitely a keeper! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, beautiful!!! Great color combinations and great patterns!!!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

So pretty. Diff entry a work of art. How long did it take you?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would never have the patience to knit that blanket. Your son's teddy bears look well loved.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I am not surprised you are not parting with it. I wouldn't either.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Gorgeous - no wonder you want to keep it.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

The blanket is awesome. Lots of work done on this one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful work!!! 

I know how you feel. I have a friend who periodically fingers my knitting asking "Is this mine?" And she had gotten some of my work that way. Then one day she asked that about my baby alpaca mobius cowl. My response-No, that is mine!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, I can see why you are not going to part with it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Just beautiful. And good for you keeping it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

saskgayle said:


> Oh my God!!! This is the most beautiful creation...EVER!!! I love it! The colors, the design, the workmanship. Your talent is amazing.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG that is beautiful. I can see why you wouldn't part with it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Well-done and fantastic. I love it and would never have the patience (let alone the talent) to make it!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

wow! No wonder it is yours! It's gorgeous - if you ever change your mind, just let me know! I have seen what I will call "sampler" afghans but yours is unique! Love it!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the compliments. I have done smaller baby ones, but they are stored away for "specials". As are the teddies! 

By the way. I can't knit lace for toffee :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bettytut said:


> So pretty. Diff entry a work of art. How long did it take you?


I suppose about 3 months on and off. I was recuperating from some sugery and had nothing much else I could do :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunning! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Oh my, that is just beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow! You are definitely an artist. That is just fantastic! You must be just so pleased with the final result.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Yup, I'd not part with this either. It's lovely


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> wow! No wonder it is yours! It's gorgeous - if you ever change your mind, just let me know! I have seen what I will call "sampler" afghans but yours is unique! Love it!


Much as I'm fond of you ..... Erm, no, I won't be changing my mind
:thumbup:


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

That is drop dead gorgeous. No wonder you want to keep it.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous...have wanted to invent one for myself, but have other projects that need to come first....


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

What a stunning work of art Lostie! Anyone would have trouble parting with it.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow it is beautiful.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

AMAZING sampler blanket. Absolutely keep it for yourself.
The colors are perfect and your knitting is impeccable. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow!! there aren't enough superlatives to describe how impeccable this blanket is!! You have created a work of art and I don't blame you for wanting to keep it for yourself. Well done indeed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my, that beautiful blanket is really an inspiration for the rest of us. I don't have your talent or skill but I think I have to try making something similar.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

All knit? Beautiful


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

There are just no words left to describe this beautiful piece of art. The soft colors, all the designs and your talent, WOW is all I can say. So happy you will keep it for yourself.

Thank you so much for sharing.

sandyj1942


----------



## Florafauna (Feb 16, 2014)

Gosh, lostie, that is a knockout :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

deercreek said:


> All knit? Beautiful


All knit, with a bit of what I call swedish embroidery. Would love to crochet, but I haven't mastered that :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

A work of art :thumbup:


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW it is beautiful Makes me smile looking at it. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Absolutely amazing! Is it all one piece or did you do squares and join them later? And the big question..... Did you write a pattern that you're going to sell on KP????? On the other hand, if I made something that grand I probably would not write a pattern because I'd want it to be a one of a kind.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

It's wonderful!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> Absolutely amazing! Is it all one piece or did you do squares and join them later? And the big question..... Did you write a pattern that you're going to sell on KP????? On the other hand, if I made something that grand I probably would not write a pattern because I'd want it to be a one of a kind.


This one is squares and stitched, then picked around around the edges in garter stitch. If you look closely, you can see many squares are the same, just different colours.
I don't think I could manage a pattern. In fact I couldn't do this again! Basically, you need yarn that is all the same weight, have a look on ravelry, have a look at every book and picture and library stitch you can find. Get some graph paper and work out what might work. Sometimes you have to experiment with needle sizes to get the patches more or less the same.Sorry, not very helpful.

Where the intarsia gets annoying/ too fiddly/ gappy, fill in with swiss embroidery, which is the term I use for putting what looks like stocking stitch 'v' shapes to fill in the frustrating parts! I use this on dropped stitches on other work too


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lostie said:


> This one is squares and stitched, then picked around around the edges in garter stitch. If you look closely, you can see many squares are the same, just different colours.
> I don't think I could manage a pattern. In fact I couldn't do this again! Basically, you need yarn that is all the same weight, have a look on ravelry, have a look at every book and picture and library stitch you can find. Get some graph paper and work out what might work. Sometimes you have to experiment with needle sizes to get the patches more or less the same.Sorry, not very helpful.
> 
> Where the intarsia gets annoying/ too fiddly/ gappy, fill in with swiss embroidery, which is the term I use for putting what looks like stocking stitch 'v' shapes to fill in the frustrating parts! I use this on dropped stitches on other work too


You are wrong - your answer is very helpful. I now know that I won't live long enough to learn enough to make an amazing work of art like you have made.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Are you sure I can't have it????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, that's just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the colours and design.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Are you sure I can't have it????


Lol, I'm afraid not 
:-D


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That is stunning, no wonder you wont part with it.


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

Fantastic, no wonder you want to keep it!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darling, Can I barrow it for a week? Lol :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What a treasure!


----------



## lacenick (Jan 27, 2014)

Are all the squares the same size? If so, how big are each or how many stitches did you cast on?


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

love, love, love it! you are right to keep it and enjoy!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

That is beautiful.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your blanket is stunning,absolutely beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a work of art. Have you requested to have it line your coffin - when the time comes????


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lacenick said:


> Are all the squares the same size? If so, how big are each or how many stitches did you cast on?


The squares were as close to 8ins as I could get. The plainest ones needed 40 sts x 40 rows.

My inspiration for trying this was from here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-oddball-sampler-afghan

With many thanks to Sarah Bradberry :thumbup:


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm awestruck. That is stunning. Beautiful work.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> What a work of art. Have you requested to have it line your coffin - when the time comes????


You are as naughty as my sons! They have kindly explained that it will be draped over my coffin when the time comes. Then they will engage in fisticuffs to see who gets it! 
:-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is gorgeous. Wonderful workmanship.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lostie said:


> You are as naughty as my sons! They have kindly explained that it will be draped over my coffin when the time comes. Then they will engage in fisticuffs to see who gets it!
> :-D


Ask them to put in on the INSIDE - that way, you CAN take it with you - when you go...lol!!


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

it beautiful, a lot of hard work gone into making it


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

WOWZA! One-of-a-kind unique and absolutely gorgeous! Well done! Thanks ever so much for sharing the photos-very inspiring!


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful - love the colors


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful work.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very pretty..I don't blame you saying .."hands off, it's mine"..I'm sure you will be asked for instructions because, it's something special..


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

I understand why you won't part with it! It is Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

Really beautiful - well done!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Ask them to put in on the INSIDE - that way, you CAN take it with you - when you go...lol!!


Lol, you kidding? The only knitting I bury or burn is the stuff that has made me want to scream :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sandj said:


> Darling, Can I barrow it for a week? Lol :thumbup:


Possibly, sweetie, under armed guard and IF you return the one you borrowed for a week five years ago lol :-D


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow a real work of art. Enjoy!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beautiful piece.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Stunning. Great work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful...!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Masterpiece! It is lovely! Thanks for sharing this is very inspirational.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. I love your choice of colors. Enjoy it. You deserve to!!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I wouldn't part with it either. Every square, not only different, exquisite stitches to each other, but the lovely colour combos too.
I'm wondering how long this took you to make. It's also so smooth & even, no bumps or lumps. Did you block it?


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! That's beautiful. Well done!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous. What beautiful workmanship.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is a keeper.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

saskgayle said:


> Oh my God!!! This is the most beautiful creation...EVER!!! I love it! The colors, the design, the workmanship. Your talent is amazing.


I agree. Simply beautiful.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would never give away something that beautiful. I am glad you are keeping it just for you. It is a work of art..so so so beautiful


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

No wonder you won't part with it! A great creation.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful work and color way.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> Stunning ! This is surely a family heirloom . :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

What amazing creativity and workmanship!!! The patterns
and colors are perfect! It is definitely a keepsake!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

its a keeper


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I wouldn't part with it either. It is beautiful.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I wouldn't part with it either. Every square, not only different, exquisite stitches to each other, but the lovely colour combos too.
> I'm wondering how long this took you to make. It's also so smooth & even, no bumps or lumps. Did you block it?


I did block each piece, but just with a burst of steam from an iron. No pinning I'm afraid , I don't have that much patience. It took about 3 months, when recovering from an operation. Lol I am NOT showing the back! The ends are woven in but there are cunning nips and tucks to get the more or less right size of block. A lots of the squares are actually the same - just different colour combinations.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Lots of work there! Beautiful!


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

What talent - piece of incredible art. Compliments


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Possibly, sweetie, under armed guard and IF you return the one you borrowed for a week five years ago lol :-D


You *are* a very naughty lady, Lostie...but your blanket is just awesome!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Three wows!! And some more wows!! What a wonderful (wowderful?!) blanket! No wonder you are keeping it.
I love it. &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; Thanks for posting.
Hannet


----------



## marie.hawkins (Apr 9, 2014)

The blanket is beautiful also the colours used.
Did you use all of same yarn type and did you sew or crochet the sqares to put together.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

This blanket could very well be an heirloom. You need to put someone's name on it - by the way, my name is Donna. LOL


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Spectacular! I would keep it too.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

lildeb2 said:


> That is beautiful. A lot of hard work in it. :thumbup:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Pippen said:


> You *are* a very naughty lady, Lostie...but your blanket is just awesome!!! :lol: :thumbup:


Good jobs we're friends Pip
:thumbup:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Good jobs we're friends Pip
> :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

What a beautiful blanket. Lovely colors.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

marie.hawkins said:


> The blanket is beautiful also the colours used.
> Did you use all of same yarn type and did you sew or crochet the sqares to put together.


I used two yarn types, which I acquired at sales. Debbie Bliss Cotton dk and Rowan cotton dk. In spite of both being the same types of yarn, they don't seem to have the same gauge. I sewed together - my crochet skills are virtually nil
:thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

All I can say is -WOW!! What a lot of work that was, and amazing is it! You should enter it into one of those knitting contests - you would win a blue ribbon for Best In Show for sure!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

donnacarlson61 said:


> This blanket could very well be an heirloom. You need to put someone's name on it - by the way, my name is Donna. LOL


Lol, it does have my initials and year on it. But my name isn't Donna. To give you a clue, Sarah Bradberry's odd-ball sampler where she did a little square with her initials on it was incredibly useful :thumbup:


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow.!,, very pretty. Love the colours. Pink!!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It's amazing and it's yours!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't blame you for keeping it. It will be treasured by you and appreciated like no one else can but some of us. Good for you! Love the artwork .


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

I would want to keep it as well&#128522;. Beautiful work and lovely design.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

You are very talented! Lovely job. I can see why it is staying with you!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I did block each piece, but just with a burst of steam from an iron. No pinning I'm afraid , I don't have that much patience. It took about 3 months, when recovering from an operation. Lol I am NOT showing the back! The ends are woven in but there are cunning nips and tucks to get the more or less right size of block. A lots of the squares are actually the same - just different colour combinations.


Thanks for your reply. Looks perfect from where I sit. I think I'd hang it on a wall.


----------



## jlorozco (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful. Did you make squares and then sew them together? Can you share the patterns?


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! That's artwork for sure. Just incredible.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

This is lovely..!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jlorozco said:


> Wow! That is beautiful. Did you make squares and then sew them together? Can you share the patterns?


Yes, the squares are sewn together. The patterns are "uninvented" I'm afraid. One day, and if I can remember/find the notes I made as I went along, I'd love to share. Or one day I'll sit down and re-invent by examination. Just can't mange that at the moment I'm afraid.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Good for you - hang on tightly to that one! You don't want anyone sneaking it away from you - and many will be tempted!


----------



## soapski (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh My! This is beautiful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is beautiful. I wouldn't part with it either


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Whatever you do -- feel no guilt for keeping that beauty. If I knew where you lived, I would walk, fly, swim -- whatever it took to touch it and be in awe of it's beauty!! A true work of art!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is really brilliant. You couldn't take it away from the teddies!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Another cotton blanket I "uninvented" by lots of copying from here and there. This one I couldn't part with, so it covers a wicker basket in my bedroom. As you can see, my sons' old teddy bears are permitted to enjoy it :thumbup:


Oh My Goodness!! Your blanket is just amazing!! I love it! Great workmanship!! I can see why you would not want to part with it.  :thumbup:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I love it! What day may I borrow it? I promise to return it, really. :lol:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghan! Wonderful design composition!! Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

OH, do keep it for yourself, it is amazing! Such beautiful designs and work.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your blanket is amazing, so beautiful.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely blanket--I'd keep it too!!!


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely the most gorgeous blanket I have ever seen. Love the colours and everything about it. Wonderful job. Whoever inherits this blanket is one lucky person. I hope they cherish it as much as you do. Beautiful.


----------



## Connie-Jean (Oct 23, 2012)

Please tell us is it knitted or crocheted, because this is so beautiful and so skilfully colour co odinated--just love it


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That's really amazing! Love it.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

This is over the moon pretty pretty!!
Looks like a appliqué quilt.
Gorgeous. Your home family must be very proud of you!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

This is just too beautiful. I wouldn't give it or sell it either if I had done such a wonderful job on it. I bet it is toasty on the bed. Enjoy


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

What a work of art!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Connie-Jean said:


> Please tell us is it knitted or crocheted, because this is so beautiful and so skilfully colour co odinated--just love it


Only knitted. I have tried and tried to crochet, but can only do rather pathetic flowers and scrumples. there is the odd cross stitch here an there though ....


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful! 
Hold onto it, tightly!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW!!! WOW!!! AND WOW!!!

Definitely a KEEPER...for yourself!!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's lovely! Don't let anyone talk you out of it.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh wow it's beautiful, I love the colours and the blocks you have used, I wish you had a photo of the full blanket. How big is it? it's a work of Art.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

You did a fabulous job in both pattern and workmanship! It is in a class all by itself. Beautiful! jdp


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lndyf9 said:


> Oh wow it's beautiful, I love the colours and the blocks you have used, I wish you had a photo of the full blanket. How big is it? it's a work of Art.


It's UK double bed size, but wouldn't come down the sides - just cover the top.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Admin will probable move this, but Deramore's has up to 20% off dk yarn. King Cone cotton could do this blankie quite well, and not too expensively. Shhhhh :thumbup:


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

OMG - Fabulous, gorgeous, awesome, beautiful, WOW!


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome, great design lovely work


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

saskgayle said:


> Oh my God!!! This is the most beautiful creation...EVER!!! I love it! The colors, the design, the workmanship. Your talent is amazing.


I agree with what saskgayle says... WOW!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sao said:


> Beautiful .. No wonder you do not want to be separated from it ☺


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

it's so beautiful. I am wondering did you knit squares and then sewed them together? Was it the mattress stitch? I have made a blanket for my granddaughter, 410 stitches knitted row by row while pushing the stitches around. Was I glad when I finished it. I have a picture of on my iPhone will try to send it. YasminaB


----------



## jlorozco (Mar 26, 2014)

did you crochet or knit?


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful ! Something I often think of doing, but never get round to... Well done!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a beauty!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's definitely a beauty. I don't blame you.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I can see why! It's fantastic.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

can see why nobody can have it......the hours of work involved in a creation like that are mind boggling and the placement of colors/patterns outstanding.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, Nooooo! that lovely generous sized beautifully colored and crafted blanket needs to stay with the artisan who created it and will appreciate every stitch! Joan 8060


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. I would not part with it either!


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

I love it, wonderful colours Might have a go at somethinge like that jus do a square in between all my other projects 

Who am I kidding I have enought to try an ddo with out attepmting to do something that beautiful


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

Really beautiful .


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just beautiful love colors and design


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW I love the texture and colors. I wouldn't part with it either. ENJOY!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful. The colors are seriously yummy. I love it and am inspired.


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

Amazing! Do keep it...it is a real heirloom piece.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What a wonderful fort to sleep beneath (I'll assume it covers a card table).


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What a wonderful fort to sleep beneath (if it covered a card table). My dghtr loved to get under the card table and put her blankets and stuffed bears and dolls around her. She'd take naps under the table and use it to play house. Cheaper than a manufactured fort and more creative.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's absolutely fantastic. Beautiful work and I wouldn't give it away either.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Love, love your blanket, also love your floor!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I totally love it!!! The colors are amazing and you did such a fantastic job on it!!!! I can see why you WANT it to be ALL yours. Beautiful craftsmenship.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations. This is a masterpiece. Thanks for sharing photo.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

More gorgeous than words can say. I envy your talent. Great job!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

An absolute keeper, enjoy it is lovely.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful job. Very creative. Love the colors and the various designs. Aloha... Bev


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning, absolutely stunning no wonder you're keeping it.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

It absolutely amazes me that some knitters can collect a myriad of different color yarns and knit totally different stitches with random planning and come up with an absolute and total masterpiece.
Now THAT'S talent and artistic acumen.
Beutiful, beautiful blanket.
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

doreen344 said:


> Love, love your blanket, also love your floor!


Yes, my floors are courtesy of previous occupants who got down to the original floor boards, then patiently sanded and varnished them. Not an easy job at all, but I just love them :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Another cotton blanket I "uninvented" by lots of copying from here and there. This one I couldn't part with, so it covers a wicker basket in my bedroom. As you can see, my sons' old teddy bears are permitted to enjoy it :thumbup:


Awesome... Beautiful work Honey! no wonder you don,t want to part with it! Live the Teds! x


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I would not want to part with it either.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just so beautiful.


----------



## marie.hawkins (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for info
Again beautiful work


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

That is so pretty and you sound like me. Every time I make an afghan someone in the family wants it. So in winter I wonder where is my blanket LOL


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

What a masterpiece, I would not give this away either, beautiful


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Gawgeous! I guess I would keep it for myself..


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

How gorgeous! After all the help you gave me the other day I feel like I am looking at something that a friend did!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It has to be one of the prettiest I have ever seen, unique, and it gets WOW, WOW, WOW, from me!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful, very nice creation


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

No doubt the teddies will guard this treasure with their lives!


Lostie said:


> Another cotton blanket I "uninvented" by lots of copying from here and there. This one I couldn't part with, so it covers a wicker basket in my bedroom. As you can see, my sons' old teddy bears are permitted to enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very very nice... I don't blame you for keeping it.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the gorgeous blanket. If it were mine I wouldn't part with it either


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

No wonder you couldn't part with this...it is beautiful!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## jlorozco (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you knit or crochet?


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful blanket! It is definitely a keeper! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely afghan and very smart to keep it. I made a similar afghan for my daughter's in laws as a thank u/anniversary gift using 100% very expensive wool which I found in sitting on top of a box in their basement.... not covered or wrapped in a sheet/pillow case or anything.

Learned my lesson.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautifully, Beautifully Done :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous and ya had to just make us jealous !LOL


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

No wonder you want to keep it. It's fabulous!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Really unique! Don't blame you for not wanting to part with it, I wouldn't either.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

saskgayle said:


> Oh my God!!! This is the most beautiful creation...EVER!!! I love it! The colors, the design, the workmanship. Your talent is amazing.


I agree. I might even use it as a decorative table topper so I could show it off more effectively.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> That is beautiful. A lot of hard work in it. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

The Smithsonian will want this blanket when you care to donate it. Beautiful work-womanship.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

It's gorgeous :!: 
Ummm.....and where in the UK did you say you lived??? 
(Just Kidding)

But really, it's a beautiful blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

CCNana said:


> How gorgeous! After all the help you gave me the other day I feel like I am looking at something that a friend did!


You are 
:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Nussa said:


> It's gorgeous :!:
> Ummm.....and where in the UK did you say you lived???
> (Just Kidding)
> 
> But really, it's a beautiful blanket. :thumbup:


Those teddies have teeth! ( just kidding, too lol) 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yona said:


> Lovely afghan and very smart to keep it. I made a similar afghan for my daughter's in laws as a thank u/anniversary gift using 100% very expensive wool which I found in sitting on top of a box in their basement.... not covered or wrapped in a sheet/pillow case or anything.
> 
> Learned my lesson.


I'm so sorry about that. How horrible. I tend to make any blankets/ afghans for people I know who really want them. My sons and their friends ( who were all more- or-less family when younger) shyly queue up for my "blankies". The smaller, baby ones I have , which are similar to this, are just stored away for the right person or moment. At the time I made this I hadn't got far before deciding this one was for ME 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is beautiful. No, I would keep it for myself,too. Great job.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Although not in the same class as your GORGEOUS blanket, a hat I made for a little friend got the same reaction, when she was complemented on it."It's mine! Mommy's friend made it for ME. You can't have it!"It was nice to know that she liked it.Apparently, she wore it to bed for several nights!


Lostie said:


> Another cotton blanket I "uninvented" by lots of copying from here and there. This one I couldn't part with, so it covers a wicker basket in my bedroom. As you can see, my sons' old teddy bears are permitted to enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm so sorry about that. How horrible. I tend to make any blankets/ afghans for people I know who really want them. My sons and their friends ( who were all more- or-less family when younger) shyly queue up for my "blankies". The smaller, baby ones I have , which are similar to this, are just stored away for the right person or moment. At the time I made this I hadn't got far before deciding this one was for ME
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


But Lostie, I remember when you made a pair of socks for yourself too. As I recall, that pair went home with one of your sons. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> But Lostie, I remember when you made a pair of socks for yourself too. As I recall, that pair went home with one of your sons. LOL


Not the only pair misellen lol. That's why I make girly ones now. :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Just lovely. A very nice keepsake.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I've so enjoyed reading all 16 pages of posts. I've LOVED the friendly banter, all the comments.

Now, Lostie, I haven't looked yet to see where you live, but I know that I need an appointment to visit you, with pen, paper, counter, measuring tape. You get the picture, right!! Sorry that this plan is not really practical or even possible, but would be so FUN if we could pull it off. Your blanket is so amazinly gorgeous, it is hard to adequitely descibe the emotions that are stirred within us when seeing such beauty.

Yes, Lostie, I just looked. Although I would no doubt enjoy a trip to the UK and all, have no fear. I'll not be at your door any day soon. Sigh!!!!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Pretty please, post a picture of the whole blanket spread out. I looked at it again and see that the techniques you used are still beyond my skills. 

Your blanket is a feast for the eyes!!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow that's fabulous!!! I love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> I've so enjoyed reading all 16 pages of posts. I've LOVED the friendly banter, all the comments.
> 
> Now, Lostie, I haven't looked yet to see where you live, but I know that I need an appointment to visit you, with pen, paper, counter, measuring tape. You get the picture, right!! Sorry that this plan is not really practical or even possible, but would be so FUN if we could pull it off. Your blanket is so amazinly gorgeous, it is hard to adequitely descibe the emotions that are stirred within us when seeing such beauty.
> 
> Yes, Lostie, I just looked. Although I would no doubt enjoy a trip to the UK and all, have no fear. I'll not be at your door any day soon. Sigh!!!!!


You are so sweet! And yes, you would be most welcome to visit. You can see the blankie in detail AFTER you have cleaned the house from top to bottom :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> Pretty please, post a picture of the whole blanket spread out. I looked at it again and see that the techniques you used are still beyond my skills.
> 
> Your blanket is a feast for the eyes!!!!


Ok, spread out on (unmade bad in untidied bedroom). And a bit of close up.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Erm and yes it is a bad bed lol


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Colors and design are beautiful, I wouldn't give that away either. Enjoy!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I love,love the pastel colors and the designs.well done!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

amazing


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have said it before, but I will say it again, Gorgeous.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll say it again, awestruck! Well done Lostie.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Absolutely AWESOME! What a treasure!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I can see why you are keeping this stunning blanket. You put lots of work into it.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Definitely a keeper!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## smilindeb (Apr 19, 2013)

That is so beautiful. A heirloom for sure. Great job!
Deb


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

That blanket is just gorgeous...I just love it !!
A lot of time went into this one..
Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Very Clever. Lovely.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

It's a work of art. Congratulations.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work and I love the teddies (I collect them)


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Really astounding, you are so talented. Love it.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

No wonder you want to keep it!!! That's so full of work and talent :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gorgeous work. Well conceived & executed!


----------

